# [solved -ssmtp problem!] Hylafax - recvq permission problems

## grassu

Hi,

I setup an hylafax 4.4.4 server in a xen domU. It works. But the fax2email function does not work. Calling the faxrcvd command by hand I receive these errors:

```

su --shell=/bin/bash - uucp

uucp@lpfax /var/spool/fax $ /var/spool/fax/bin/faxrcvd "recvq/fax000000016.tif" "faxCAPI" "000000018" "" "+49 30 46300000" "" "1"

/var/spool/fax/bin/faxrcvd: line 185: /dev/pts/0: Permission denied

/var/spool/fax/bin/faxrcvd: line 186: /usr/bin/sendmail: Permission denied

FILE 1: recvq/fax000000016.tif

Converting recvq/fax000000016.tif to PDF

Using tiff2pdf

/var/spool/fax/bin/faxrcvd: line 168: /dev/pts/0: Permission denied

/var/spool/fax/bin/faxrcvd: line 169: /usr/bin/sendmail: Permission denied

```

Running this as root it works fine.

Any help?

Thanks,

grassuLast edited by grassu on Wed Nov 19, 2008 5:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## grassu

Ups,

just found the same question answered here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709672-highlight-ssmtp.html

I had to correct the rights for /usr/sbin/ssmtp and also for /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf.

Should be in bugzilla??

----------

